# Padding, padding, padding!



## offshore2morro (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all. I'm learning slowly and sporadically to snowboard on the infrequent trips I get to the snow (I'm from the UK and surf, on a longboard, most of the year - and I'm working on linking my turns at the mo.
What has stood out for me about the videos for beginners I've been watching on Youtube (and the actual lesson I had) is that the need to pad yourself up like a STORMTROOPER is completely understated.
Especially when the snow is icy the chance of doing yourself a serious injury - even on your first day - seems to me seriously underestimated. 
On my few outings, I've already lay on an icepatch wondering if I broke that hip I just landed on, had seven bruises on one arse cheek and an elbow bruise the size of a beermat, landed on my wrist so hard it hurt - even with a wristguard, and crunched my knees close to destruction. I bandaged blocks of polystyrene to my forearms after my third session at Christmas - and rammed a chair cushion down my pants! (That caused some amusement behind me in the line for the lift. . .) I had some padded pants - but they seemed way to thin - especially in the tailbone zone.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Skeletools seems to be the most popular for hip and tailbone protection. And any old low profile knee pads should work just fine. I use some old paintball kneepads, Planet Eclipse Overloads, if I know I will be doing some high risk riding. And some wrist protection couldn't hurt as well. My wrists tend to get a bit sore before anything else.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Padding's always useful, especially when you're older. Most of the time I wear low profile wrist guards and volleyball pads. I wear tailbone protection when I'm on a day I want to practice jumps.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Wrist protection and a helmet. Once broke some stuff in my knee when I hit the ice pretty hard, but hey, it's part of the fun :laugh:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

> I bandaged blocks of polystyrene to my forearms after my third session at Christmas - and rammed a chair cushion down my pants! (That caused some amusement behind me in the line for the lift. . .) I had some padded pants - but they seemed way to thin - especially in the tailbone zon


 pics or it didn't happen!

i got into longboarding last summer, got the Triple8 padded short. Low-profile (lower than a cushion anyway) and they twice saved my tuktuk already, i think they would be good for snow. wristguards are a good idea too, probably the most damage prone area then starting out...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I like padding, I don't put my hands down to save myself when I fall (noob mistake) so no need for wrist guards for me. Upper body armour is great, I wear it all the time, I have padded pants but haven't tried them yet...


----------



## offshore2morro (Jan 12, 2014)

I actually meant longboard SURFING, CassMT - where falling off is pure pleasure. . .  
And yes, we do have surf in Britain: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4392194902/
Tried to post a pic - but that facility's not for peasants like me I guess!


----------

